# Connect flash drive to KindleFire HD



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

Is there any way to connect a USB flash drive to my Kindle Fire HD 8.9ins without using a PC.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know, but it looks like the MF-SAU2 Series may work.


----------



## knj (Jun 18, 2005)

the Kindle forum tells me no Kindle can do it. Pity.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

